# Niche getting stuck



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

Got a problem with my Niche. Started last night, it is getting a little stuck. Nothing new - same beans same setting etc.

I thought it might need a clean as I have had it a a couple of months and had not done it yet. But now its worst - before it was only getting a little stuck but now it get completely stuck up.

Any ideas?

View attachment VID-20200809-WA0001.mp4


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I wonder if this is the same issue the SGP has? (Worn impeller)


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Have you been checking your beans for foreign objects?

Running the grinder while adjusting finer?


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

Ya that's what I first thought, maybe a small foreign object. But I have taken it apart and given it a clean, when I first had the problem. Nothing inside the grind chamber. But now I've put it back together it's way worst.

It won't turn at all now. I've taken it apart and given it a clean. But now run out of beans. So I'll pop to the shop to get some more.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

The sound on the video really sounds like a blown motor would to me. Perhaps the brushes are worn?

I'd be slow to use it until you find out what is wrong.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Drop an email to Niche and link them to the video. They will sort you out. With so few faults they take a personal interest in investigating every one.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Have you checked your calibration ring? Does it grind if you bring it up to setting 30 let's say.


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

Ya ill send them an email and see what they say.


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

ya it does not matter what grid setting it put it on it still gets stuck. I've taken it apart again given it a second clean. It is now turning, ill put 18g of beans through tomorrow and see if it goes.


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

After a second clean. Its grinding a dark roast bean from waitrose ok. I need to order some more light roast and see how it goes.

It goes not sound the same - I think.


----------



## struttura.originaria (Nov 20, 2019)

Cheap quality grinder. I don't suggest to use (real) light roast.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

struttura.originaria said:


> Cheap quality grinder. I don't suggest to use (real) light roast.


 I only use light roasts not had this issue.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

struttura.originaria said:


> Cheap quality grinder. I don't suggest to use (real) light roast.


 Wrong

I used light roasts and filter roasts for espresso and this has never happened to me.

£500 is not cheap to most ordinary people .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

BiggerBen said:


> Got a problem with my Niche. Started last night, it is getting a little stuck. Nothing new - same beans same setting etc.
> 
> I thought it might need a clean as I have had it a a couple of months and had not done it yet. But now its worst - before it was only getting a little stuck but now it get completely stuck up.
> 
> ...


 Is the lid making connection to the magnetic thingy that makes the grinder run ?


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

Ya its gone through a couple of kg of early morning blend coffee blend from black cat coffee. Before it had an issue, I think I've just been unlucky. Did not struggle at first.

Ya 500 is not cheap - cost more then the oven!


----------



## struttura.originaria (Nov 20, 2019)

'Light' is becoming quite trendy nowdays. Most are not so light 😅 Try true nordic stuff with your Niche for months, then let me know what happens to your grinder. Of course you'll also never get enough flavours from the Niche with such roast. But this is OT, sorry...


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is the lid making connection to the magnetic thingy that makes the grinder run ?


 Yep its pushing the red stick button ok.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

struttura.originaria said:


> Cheap quality grinder. I don't suggest to use (real) light roast.


 Based on what experience?



struttura.originaria said:


> 'Light' is becoming quite trendy nowdays. Most are not so light 😅 Try true nordic stuff with your Niche for months, then let me know what happens to your grinder. Of course you'll also never get enough flavours from the Niche with such roast. But this is OT, sorry...


 Definitely sticking your head above the parapet.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

struttura.originaria said:


> 'Light' is becoming quite trendy nowdays. Most are not so light 😅 Try true nordic stuff with your Niche for months, then let me know what happens to your grinder. Of course you'll also never get enough flavours from the Niche with such roast. But this is OT, sorry...


 "True Nordic" espresso roasts aren't that light, most roasters have espresso & filter roasts.

What is "enough flavour"? More isn't better, enough is enough to enjoy.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

struttura.originaria said:


> 'Light' is becoming quite trendy nowdays. Most are not so light 😅 Try true nordic stuff with your Niche for months, then let me know what happens to your grinder. Of course you'll also never get enough flavours from the Niche with such roast. But this is OT, sorry...


 OT and BS opcorn:


----------



## struttura.originaria (Nov 20, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> BS


 What does it mean? 🧐 Sorry for asking, I really don't know.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

struttura.originaria said:


> 'Light' is becoming quite trendy nowdays. Most are not so light 😅 Try true nordic stuff with your Niche for months, then let me know what happens to your grinder. Of course you'll also never get enough flavours from the Niche with such roast. But this is OT, sorry...


 Interesting!

I am not a fan of lights roasts myself.

Are you saying the Niche is mechanically weak with poor longevity and poor performance with light roasts?

It is a highly regarded and recommended unit afaik. If you have examples of this weakness, please do share. (in another thread mind!)

I'll get some popcorn... opcorn:


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

struttura.originaria said:


> What does it mean? 🧐 Sorry for asking, I really don't know.


 Its shorthand for bullsh*t.



> VULGAR SLANG
> 
> _noun_
> 
> ...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BiggerBen said:


> Yep its pushing the red stick button ok.


 When did you write to Niche?



struttura.originaria said:


> Cheap quality grinder. I don't suggest to use (real) light roast.





struttura.originaria said:


> 'Light' is becoming quite trendy nowdays. Most are not so light 😅 Try true nordic stuff with your Niche for months, then let me know what happens to your grinder. Of course you'll also never get enough flavours from the Niche with such roast. But this is OT, sorry...


 Here you go, this is the thread for you to post in...don't worry if you don't own one, that doesn't seem to matter  . You will be in good company and completely on topic in as much as the intent of the thread.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/46357-niche-users-what-don%E2%80%99t-you-like/page/9/?do=embed#comments


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

I have not sent them an email yet, as when i cleaned it a second time and put the beans through it was ok - Like normal.

I will try a thought different beans and see if how we go.

It was just odd - I had no problem then it happened out of the blue on Saturday night.

Then even worst one sunday. - but all good on Monday (so far)


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

BiggerBen said:


> I have not sent them an email yet, as when i cleaned it a second time and put the beans through it was ok - Like normal.
> 
> I will try a thought different beans and see if how we go.
> 
> ...


 Hope this isn't too direct but perhaps hasn't been made clear enough heh: your Niche is broken! Email them now!

The noise on that video and behaviour you're describing shouldn't happen under any circumstances.

Don't worry about cleaning, roast levels etc, doesn't matter. It's a broken grinder, and as @DavecUK says I'm sure they'd appreciate the chance to debug.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

catpuccino said:


> Hope this isn't too direct but perhaps hasn't been made clear enough heh: your Niche is broken! Email them now!
> 
> The noise on that video and behaviour you're describing shouldn't happen under any circumstances.
> 
> Don't worry about cleaning, roast levels etc, doesn't matter. It's a broken grinder, and as @DavecUK says I'm sure they'd appreciate the chance to debug.


 Well I don't know if it's broken but something doesn't seem right and I am sure they would want to check it out, if only to satisfy themselves. However, it's the OPs choice whether they want to do that or not.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Well I don't know if it's broken but something doesn't seem right and I am sure they would want to check it out, if only to satisfy themselves. However, it's the OPs choice whether they want to do that or not.


 No they're bound by collective responsibility as one of the group chancing it on this cheap grinder 🤭


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

OK ill send off an email and see what they say. Cheers for your help.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

struttura.originaria said:


> 'Light' is becoming quite trendy nowdays. Most are not so light 😅 Try true nordic stuff with your Niche for months, then let me know what happens to your grinder. Of course you'll also never get enough flavours from the Niche with such roast. But this is OT, sorry...


 I've been using the Niche for almost two years and have no problems with light roasts, in fact I've some coffee coming from Tim Wendleboe tomorrow and I'm sure it'll be fine.

If you are Italian, are you familiar with Gardelli's coffee? I'd consider them to be on the darker side of what I'm used to, so most of it is pretty light, especially if you're comparing it to the old fashioned charcoal that passes for coffee from most Italian roasters. You'll get "enough flavours" from those. Unfortunately those flavours will be burnt rubber and stale cigar ash.


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

They don't seam to worried, confirmed light roasts can cause problems as they can be a harder bean.

The grinder has been tested jamming over 1000 times with no damage to the motor etc.

It was a bit odd as it was the end of a second kg bag. But it could have been a couple of extra hard beans I guess.

I'll order some more in a couple of weeks and see what happens.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

So the manufacturer has confirmed that the £500 Niche Zero Grinder can't grind light roast beans but that's ok because the motors won't burn out?

:classic_laugh:


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

Well I would not put it that way, but yes.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

BiggerBen said:


> They don't seam to worried, confirmed light roasts can cause problems as they can be a harder bean.
> 
> The grinder has been tested jamming over 1000 times with no damage to the motor etc.
> 
> ...


 Whaaaaaat. I'm legitimately shocked. I almost exclusively use beans on the light light end, both espresso and filter often using filter roasts for espresso and I've never had anything close to this. I'd hazard we could line people up who will say the same, to say nothing of the fact that if this were such a normal problem to encounter it would have been surfaced a number of times already through all the attention the grinder gets on here, reddit, Instagram etc.

I was being glib earlier by saying broken but I wouldn't expect it at all and in surprised to hear otherwise.

As you pointed out, this was at the end of 2kg of beans...you mean to say in the final doses there were beans that varied so much in density and hardness that they were the difference between grinding as normal and totally jamming? I don't buy it Mr. Niche....


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

FWIW I've had my Niche since the first batch and it hes never stalled. I use mainly darker roast beans so I'm sure there are some who will say that is why. On the other hand, I also have a Zenith 65e which often stalls on the SAME beans, despite industrial motor etc. Make of that what you will.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Someone send me a dose of these adamantine beans I want to run them through my Niche 🤔


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

When I tested I replicated a wndelboe style roast and had the beans out well before 1st ended. I wouldn't drink it but the Niche had no problem grinding it. I've done the same test with US and Japan variants and with a 5% undervolt.

Sure if the beans have just entered first and are dropped then many grinders will have trouble but I don't consider coffee safe roasted like that, so it's moot.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh my test beans were loads lighter than the ones in you vid, light tan and wrinkled toads. Due to incomplete bean expansion.


----------



## struttura.originaria (Nov 20, 2019)

cold war kid said:


> I've been using the Niche for almost two years and have no problems with light roasts, in fact I've some coffee coming from Tim Wendleboe tomorrow and I'm sure it'll be fine.
> 
> If you are Italian, are you familiar with Gardelli's coffee? I'd consider them to be on the darker side of what I'm used to, so most of it is pretty light, especially if you're comparing it to the old fashioned charcoal that passes for coffee from most Italian roasters. You'll get "enough flavours" from those. Unfortunately those flavours will be burnt rubber and stale cigar ash.


 Wendelboe is roasting darker nowadays.

About Gardelli: that depends by the beans. Some are nordic style, some are American style etc.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

struttura.originaria said:


> Wendelboe is roasting darker nowadays.
> 
> About Gardelli: that depends by the beans. Some are nordic style, some are American style etc.


 My test was over 2 years ago, how was he roasting then..

This thread is a tricky one because none of us have seen a photo of the beans to see how light they are.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How many Niche grinders have been sold? How many have been returned as faulty? There may or may not be a problem with this one, but the chance of it affecting a batch is possible though no other cases seem to have come forward. Perhaps @struttura.originaria really deep down inside wants to try one to compare it with whatever his set up is which might give a more meaningful insight


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Last year I have given a gift which was some very very lightly roasted Ethiopian beans. I even thought they roast them only for few minutes. I enjoy chewing a bean or two occasionally and I was almost losing my filling trying it with these lol.

Anyway long story short, I did grind them few times for espresso, Niche sort of slowed down couple of times but then carried on grinding without stalling. I didn't have NFC disk that time so I don't know if that would have helped. Then I decided to use them for filter coffee and grounded coarser, because espresso tasted a big failure.

But as I said beans were very dense even for chewing and Niche didn't stall just slowed down for a second. So I really don't know what is/was wrong with yours.


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

I'll order some more off black cat coffee and see what happens once if finished with the beans I have.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BiggerBen said:


> I'll order some more off black cat coffee and see what happens once if finished with the beans I have.


 If the troublesome beans are from BCC, and to me they didn't look particularly light in the vid, although I've no idea what lighting you have, @Black Cat Coffee can easily tell us all if the beans were roasted to the end of 1st crack or beyond before dumping..... This will stop all speculation as it comes direct from the roaster concerned. As BCC sells Mignons, *if a Mignon will grind it, the Niche certainly will*.....and one reasonably assumes he won't be selling coffee that a Mignon cannot grind.

In this way you can give Niche some quality feedback, rather than the rather uncertain speculation in this thread. I "think" there may be something wrong...but I can't be sure. Your grinder is new, it's had less than 5Kg put through it, so if there is a problem component, then this would normally show itself very early on.

The other thing you could do as well is put a power meter on it and see how much power it draws during grinding and when it stalls....that can be very diagnostic?

Everything else on the post, although interesting...respectfully is just noise as far as solving your problem goes......and not really helping you. If the Niche genuinely has problems with light roasts, it would be all over the internet, as that has been a predominant roasting style for a long time now and the forum even has a LSOL.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

Let's not forget that Niche originally considered two different burr sets but settled on the Kony because it was too weak to drive the Italmill burrs reliably. It does not have masses of spare power.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The Niche will grind poorly roasted, badly developed 'light roast' coffee just fine. Though you'll wish it didn't.

EDIT: Not saying anything about whoever you bought the coffee from. Just my own unfortunate experience.


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

right with all the excitment, I cant wait until ive finished the current batch of beans so have ordered a couple of 250g bags of the morning belned off black cat. - (FYI a nice coffee if som,eone is looking for a new bean to try.)

Niche have also said if i want to send my grinder back with a sample of the beans they will have a look. - So if there is any problem with this batch as well ill do that.

If i do have any problems i'm happy to send 30/40g to anyone else who would like to try them through there niche. 🙂


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

BiggerBen said:


> right with all the excitment, I cant wait until ive finished the current batch of beans so have ordered a couple of 250g bags of the morning belned off black cat. - (FYI a nice coffee if som,eone is looking for a new bean to try.)
> 
> Niche have also said if i want to send my grinder back with a sample of the beans they will have a look. - So if there is any problem with this batch as well ill do that.
> 
> If i do have any problems i'm happy to send 30/40g to anyone else who would like to try them through there niche. 🙂


 A good picture of the beans would be immensively helpful for the curious amoungst us


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

catpuccino said:


> A good picture of the beans would be immensively helpful for the curious amoungst us


 Well as I keep asking for but also this, which seems to be the clearest way to find out how that particular batch was roasted.

If BCC says they were roasted to the end of 1st crack, then the grinder must be faulty or there were foreign objects unseen but I still don't think a foreign object would cause damage. I also realise there are 2 people called Black Cat Coffee, one who joined and never posted and the one who roasts @BlackCatCoffee can you clarify?

I really wish the forum owners would clean up the user list, if they don't we will have like 30000+ usernames of whome less than 1000 are active and name confusion.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nikko said:


> Let's not forget that Niche originally considered two different burr sets but settled on the Kony because it was too weak to drive the Italmill burrs reliably. It does not have masses of spare power.


 Oh and stupid comment by someone who doesn't own a Niche, has not tested one and wasn't at my testing.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I have had a quick skim of the thread and I am unsure if the beans that are clogging up are from us or if the OP has previously used beans from us??

Either way, I roast past FC with everything. If it is the Early Morning then they are one of our darkest and a good deal beyond FC.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I have had a quick skim of the thread and I am unsure if the beans that are clogging up are from us or if the OP has previously used beans from us??
> 
> Either way, I roast past FC with everything. If it is the Early Morning then they are one of our darkest and a good deal beyond FC.


 Used three beans from you with a niche , single origin and espresso . None close to stalling


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

BiggerBen said:


> They don't seam to worried, confirmed light roasts can cause problems as they can be a harder bean.
> 
> The grinder has been tested jamming over 1000 times with no damage to the motor etc.
> 
> ...


 Are you able to quote exactly what they said? (you can censor what seems sensible).


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

In fairness to coffee beans, BCC and Niche, and it is impossible to tell over the internet but my gut feeling is that listening to the machine on the video, it sounds like the motor is weak. Perhaps a failed winding or Brush. Or a bearing has worn or slipped causing friction, or something mechanical. One would expect the grinder slow to a crawl and stop, rather than just not start at all.

I'd send it off for repair/service if it were me regardless and to be on the safe side.


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Oh and stupid comment by someone who doesn't own a Niche, has not tested one and wasn't at my testing.


 Well that is what you reported at the time.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I am not an expert on the Niche and have only used them in a limited capacity but for what it is worth I would clean it all out and then use it as normal. If it happens repeatedly then I would get in touch with Niche again.

Very occasionally even commercial grinders with significantly more powerful motors and larger burrs become clogged and it isn't immediately clear why.


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

Ya thanks, that what I have done. It was the early morning coffee from you in the grinder on the video. they are light compared to what I normally use 🙂

I've just placed a order for 2 more 250g bags.

So we can put some through and see what happens. If it stalls it might be a motor winding etc. If not its just one of those things. I got another email today staying i can send it back for them to test. Which I will do if it does not behave with the incoming beans.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Used three beans from you with a niche , single origin and espresso . None close to stalling


 Same - I wouldn't consider any of these particularly light, but the Niche has just plodded along happily on every one:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BiggerBen said:


> Ya thanks, that what I have done. It was the early morning coffee from you in the grinder on the video. they are light compared to what I normally use 🙂
> 
> I've just placed a order for 2 more 250g bags.
> 
> So we can put some through and see what happens. If it stalls it might be a motor winding etc. If not its just one of those things. I got another email today staying i can send it back for them to test. Which I will do if it does not behave with the incoming beans.


 Tell niche it's stalling on a coffee roasted past first because it's absolutely should have any problem at all grinding coffee roasted as @BlackCatCoffee described oh and thanks for responding BCC.



Nikko said:


> Well that is what you reported at the time.





> 2 hours ago, Nikko said:
> 
> Let's not forget that Niche originally considered two different burr sets but settled on the Kony because it was too weak to drive the Italmill burrs reliably. It does not have masses of spare power.


 No, that's not what I reported, that's your interpretation of it....either add something useful to the thread, or stay off it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sounds like the op experience may be an outlier to the the vast majority of niche users.

Perceived price , ie it's cheap or it's expensive does not guarantee issues like this occurring or not. 
I know of k30s that are by no means cheap that stalled grainding lighter roasts espresso beans, that's two more than I know of niches


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@DavecUK There is only one @BlackCatCoffee

Just for clarity there is @Black Cat Coffee with gaps between. . There's also @Black Cat @BlackCat


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

DavecUK said:


> My test was over 2 years ago, how was he roasting then..
> 
> This thread is a tricky one because none of us have seen a photo of the beans to see how light they are.


 I don't know whether this guy is a troll or just somebody who doesn't realise how many experienced people and engineers there are on this site, but he's incorrect about the Tim Wendlboe coffee. Mine has just arrived in my dog&hat sub and it's about as light as you can get without it being underdeveloped and grassy ( filter roast). Definitely Nordic style if you believe that exists.

I've just stuck some in the Niche and it went through it in exactly the same way that it always does. I didn't drink it because I don't like really light espesso, only filter, but it looked as it should. I tried taking a pic, but for some reason it came out looking much darker than it actually was. I know this means nothing, but as mentioned earlier, if there was a problem generally rather than one rouge grinder it'd be all over the internet. Remember when a couple of people thought they may have a problem with the grind drifting slightly over a number of days? Some peoples reaction was as if the grinders had blown up or something.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Sounds like the op experience may be an outlier to the the vast majority of niche users.
> 
> Perceived price , ie it's cheap or it's expensive does not guarantee issues like this occurring or not.
> I know of k30s that are by no means cheap that stalled grainding lighter roasts espresso beans, that's two more than I know of niches


 I've stalled my Versalab on light roast, decaf and Geisha... The only comparison it has with a Niche is its size.. I have yet to stall my Niche, even on decaf which has a finer grind and is harder/brittle. Been chucking LSOL though it as well, which due to a change in machine means I have to grind finer than usual anyway.. Has chewed through everything I have chucked at it with no problem. I use the Versalab when I have time to mess around, for early mornings on autopilot I use the Niche. I suspect Niche will have it sorted as they seem a decent company.


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-blends/products/copy-of-signature-blend

not to sure if the photo is of the bean or just a stock photo . But I will add a photo when I get them in a couple of days. To be far they are not described as light roasted. It's described as a medium dark, sorry I call it light as it's way lighter then the stuff i normally use.


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Does anyone know the specs on the motor and if the burr is driven directly or geared?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

If I remember correctly it is 10k rpm motor geared down to 330rpm. I am sure if I dig it, I can find a link to the motor. It was posted here last year.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nikko said:


> Well that is what you reported at the time.


 This is untrue.

The pattern burr ground light, filter roast (Cartwheel, Burundi, Kibingo) happily, I was there & supplied the beans for some tests.

Dave just noticed that the genuine burr loaded the motor less than the pattern burr.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Inspector said:


> If I remember correctly it is 10k rpm motor geared down to 330rpm. I am sure if I dig it, I can find a link to the motor. It was posted here last year.


 There is a link to a motor but not the Niche one which is custom wound and made for Niche.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> There is a link to a motor but not the Niche one which is custom wound and made for Niche.


 Oh, I see 👍


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

MWJB said:


> This is untrue.
> 
> The pattern burr ground light, filter roast (Cartwheel, Burundi, Kibingo) happily, I was there & supplied the beans for some tests.
> 
> Dave just noticed that the genuine burr loaded the motor less than the pattern burr.


 Not according to the report. It quite clearly says on page 13 that the Niche stalled or struggled with the B burrs for some beans at some settings

https://www.nichecoffee.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Niche-zero-review.pdf


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nikko said:


> Not according to the report. It quite clearly says on page 13 that the Niche stalled or struggled with the B burrs for some beans at some settings
> 
> https://www.nichecoffee.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Niche-zero-review.pdf


 "We are way past the zone of normal operation or grinding here".


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

MWJB said:


> "We are way past the zone of normal operation or grinding here".


 That qualifier refers to the last two of six failed tests. The review identifies that the Niche does not have masses of spare power when grinding very hard beans which is what I said at the beginning.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MWJB said:


> "We are way past the zone of normal operation or grinding here".


 Absolutely and the interpretation he puts on my words is not correct.

He also, has never owned, doesn't own, or use a Niche, in fact I don't believe he has ever used one.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

BiggerBen's thread relates to issues he has with his particular Niche which may or may not be faulty and/or related to beans he is currently using. He asked for thoughts why this might be happening. Unfortunately, thread is attracting discussion about the general design and functioning of the Niche grinder. This is a separate issue and a new thread should be opened to discuss such issues rather than they be added to this one. Further posts, off topic to this thread, will, therefore be removed.


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

As promised some photos of the beans.

Came this morning - great service from @BlackCatCoffee as always.

First shot went through the grinder ok. Ill update if I have any problems. But looking good.


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

This time it seams to go through with no problem - Ill let you all know how it goes with the remainer of the bag.


----------

